# Considering adopting in the near future



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I will be moving out of my parents' house sometime this year, and the only dog I'll be taking is Varick. It will be a pretty drastic change for him for a couple reasons. 1) He will be the only dog. 2) There won't always be someone at home. 
I'm a little worried about him being completely alone while I'm at work/sleeping. He is very high energy and at my parents' house, someone is almost always at home. He also has Harley to hang out with. Of course I'm going to wait and see how he adjusts, but if I feel he is lonely I'd like to adopt. This also worries me. He is dominant, and plays roughly. He also doesn't get to meet random dogs so I'm concerned with how he'd react to meeting one. 
I'm thinking maybe a high energy, submissive female would be the best fit? I really have no idea what I'm doing, I've never rescued a dog before and Varick is my first dominant dog, so I know that I have to be careful. Is it even possible or _safe_ to consider adoption?
Please give me advice or share your experience.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

First, nearly all young GSDs play roughly. Non-GSD owners (and new GSD owners) invariably worry over how "scary" it looks and sounds. The dogs make dramatic sounds and play-bite each others necks, and it can be very disturbing to someone who isn't used to it. A neighbor years ago even asked me in a huff why we let our dogs fight so much....because she just heard the sounds in the backyard and couldn't see the two adolescents having a raucous good time...it was _pure_ play. That means the fact that he plays roughly doesn't mean he's incompatible with other dogs. As long as it's another GSD with a similar play style, that just means "GAME ON."

As for the rest, totally depends on the dogs, the energy between them, the intro, and you. There are so many variables. 

In theory, an easy-going, sociable, solid female could work. To me, sociable and easy-going would be the key. I'm talking about the kind of dog who already has great social skills, doesn't care about rank (is happy to be chased and rolled and gets back up to incite more of it), loves the company of other dogs, knows how to engage in friendly play with good body language, enjoys romping for the sake of romping, with nothing to "prove." 

A good breed rescue ought to be able to have a talk with you about all this, and think about the right kind of dog. Lean on their experience. Then you'll have to do an intro to see how it goes. 

In the meantime, I'd work at getting your boy out around more dogs, as often as you can. For example: attending weekly group classes, going to Petco to buy a special treat from the treat bar, or anywhere else that you can get him exposed to lots of different dogs in a fun positive way.


----------

